# Kicking off Independence day right.



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2008)

I am exhauster beyond belief after all day of work, then flying and shooting, then fireworks with my boy. Tired, but content. I did a few quick edits from today for your viewing pleasure.

Happy Independence Day to all my American friends. Everyone else, just enjoy some pictures. 

I'm off to get some shut eye. I will have more shots later this weekend.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

wow fantastic shots Eric 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2008)

They already shot off the fireworks in California?


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

Eric......I´m sooooooo envious...of the flights you made and the moments spent in the air with all those fantastic birds...
btw, do you know Phillip Makana in person?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2008)

Great shots there Eric, Im green with envy!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Chris, they do the Independence Day festivities in Moorpark on July 3rd. I don't know why, just the way they have always done it. Works great for me so I can do the flyby, see the fireworks and still have a bbq on the fourth. 

This flight did cost me my sunglasses though. I should have known better, especially by now to take them off beforehand. I stuck my head out the side and off they went. I _almost _lost my hat too, but grabbed it and stuck it under me. Oh well. I think the photos were worth it. 

Roman, I don't know Phil Makana in person, but know his work. He and John Dibbs are both fabulous photographers. I think Phil Makana is a member of ISAP, which I am going to be joining in the near future. I may be able to meet him at one of the ISAP meets one day. ISAP=International Society of Aviation Photographers, BTW. 

I have been very fortunate to "network" with the right people to get these opportunities. It's even more fortunate that the guys I have flown with have all been absolute pros, taking me up for these memorable flights and returning me back to earth safely. It's been a dream come true for me.

More shots to come.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Eric that first shot is fantastic mate!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Great shots eric


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2008)

Great stuff Eric!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

What a great day Eric.... Excellent shots... I love the one with the sun shining in the right corner.... Excellent stuff....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. The shot with the sun in it was something I was trying for this year. I got one last year by accident and ended up liking the way it looked, so I had several shots like that one. Here are some more.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Fantastic backdrops to set the shots off. Great work!


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2008)

8)


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2008)

Eric great atmospheric shots and your weather looks great for this time of year - low smog volumes

beautiful !


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2008)

Parts of our flight had the nice backdrop, but there is a lot of smoke out there from the fires in Goleta right now. Going out over Fillmore, you could smell it clearly in the cockpit and it was pretty smoky. Fortunately it was pretty clear over Moorpark. That's part of the reason I converted a couple into sepia, it hides the grey/brown hues of the smoke.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW!!! What a shot... Thats gotta be sooooo frickin difficult Eric, makin the light work for that shot....

Got a couple new wallpapers here, thanks Brother...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys just cracked open the first beer here happy 4th


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2008)

Me too Wilbur. Skal!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Salute!!!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

burp


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 4, 2008)

The T-6s look like just taken out the factory, beautiful picture there. 8) 

A question: how many kills have the ritterkreuz rudder one ?


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2008)

Great thundering wigets of cludge Eric not more great shots 


Last ones my Fav, real sense of freedom


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Dan, try this one on for size. The shot isn't too terribly hard to get if you are patient and wait for the sun to be just in the right spot. Of course, you need to be up at the right time of day for it to work, and you have a limited time to get it. I tried this one in sepia, but liked it better in color.


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Chris, they do the Independence Day festivities in Moorpark on July 3rd. I don't know why, just the way they have always done it. Works great for me so I can do the flyby, see the fireworks and still have a bbq on the fourth.
> 
> ...



Aha, the reason why I asked you is he brought me to Jimmy Brooks, former P-51D ''February'' pilot from 31st FG. He achieved 4 kills over my country. I was looking for his address for more than 2 years with no effect. When I was on visit at Joe (guy from my siggy) in NJ in 2006 he gave me a 2006 Ghosts calendar. By chance there was replica of February on the first page (2006 Calendar) and it was like a lightning from the clear sky for me! So I got in touch with Filip Makana, he got me in touch with Chris Woods, the owner of this beautiful replica and friend of Jimmy Brooks and then I could finally send a letter to Jimmy 
Almost hard to believe


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 5, 2008)

All i can say is WOW eric


----------



## Soren (Jul 5, 2008)

> Me too Wilbur. Skal!



As they say in Danish: Skaal! (aa = å)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just got all the edits done and have posted them to my website. I wanted a fast turnaround as these guys are willing to do some more air-to-air work. You can see more stuff here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, July 3, 2008- Moorpark Independence Day


----------

